# 67 Midget Stingray



## Jack21 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey I'm new to the site. I could use some help in identifying what tires I need for a recently acquired 67' midget stingray. My bike is equipped with hook bead rims. The rear tire is non schwinn therefore certainly non-original. I know that later 67s had an s2 rear rim with a gripper slick. I believe my bike also should have the gripper slick. My question here is whether or not the gripper slick is specific to hook bead rims?  As for the front tire it currently has a schwinn spitfire tire that states "for hook bead rim only". I believe the correct tire is a schwinn superior "for hook bead tire" is this correct?
Thanks a lot for any insight!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2014)

*Midget stingray*

For the front if you have a non s7 which I think didn't come out until 68, it has to be a hook bead tire. For the rear tire you can use whatever. 1.75 hook bead front and 1.75 or 2.125 regular rear. For mine I used a schwinn spitfire 1.75 front and a Chen shin knobby 2.125 rear.


----------



## Jack21 (Aug 9, 2014)

Awesome bike. Gotta love the copper tone. (mine is blue). It is definitely a 67 both rims are hook bead. I was just trying to figure out what tires I would need to get back to all original. ( finding them is a different story) the front spitfire threw me off a little but I'm guessing this is a later replacement and the one I'm looking for is a schwinn superior hook bead tire.


----------



## Lynotch (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a S-2 gripper slick. I first bought it when restoring my sons bike but I recently found the uni-royal I needed. Message me if your interested.


----------



## Greg M. (Aug 11, 2014)

*Welcome Jack21*

Hello Jack21.
Nice little Midget there. First year for the Midget.
OK. Here is what I've learned.
In 67, Schwinn used 16" off brand hook bead rims. Very early '67's actually came with Schwinn Spitfire 1.75 tires front and rear AND the rear chain stays are more narrow. Mid year they widened that area to make room for the Schwinn 16" S-2 gripper slik (blackwall) that also fit on the hookbead rim. Late 67 added the Deluxe Midget ( one of my favorites!) which added fenders and white wall tires. These are rare little bikes.
In 1968 mid year they introduced the 16" tubular rims, S-2 rear and S-7 front. They still ran the same 16" S-2 gripper on the new S-2 tubular rim in the rear but changed the front tire to a 16" Schwinn Superior.

I hope this helps. Only a fraction of the Midget information stuck in my head, but wanted to stay on course. 
What month is your frame? You CAN squeeze a S-2 tire in the early narrow frame if you wanted to. 
Good luck. Post some pictures when your done fixing it up.

Greg M.


----------



## Jack21 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the post Greg. Great info! My bike is a later 67 (JC date code). I believe this makes it September made. I don't know how to tell if it is the wider frame but the current after market 16" by 2.125 knobby tire has plenty of room. So if I have this right I am all set with the spitfire 1.75 tire and am seeking a 2.125 gripper slick.


----------



## Greg M. (Aug 12, 2014)

*Correct...*

You are correct.
Spitfire in the front and a S-2 Gripper in the rear. 
I may have a nice used one if you would prefer that to better match your bike.


Greg M.


----------



## Jack21 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Gripper slick*

That sounds great! You can message me or reply here with the details. Thanks again!


----------



## Lynotch (Aug 14, 2014)

*S2 gripper slick*

Ok I found the tire. Was nos when I got it and still in good shape it has a bit of small wheather cracking but nothing major and I just noticed a small piece of the flap missing but the hook bead itself is still good (see photos) make me a reasonable offer.


----------

